# Staining oak pocket hole plugs to match walnut? Or walnut Timbermate?



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Of course I would never stoop to using (snicker) pocket hole joints, but a friend had to order more oak plugs after he ran out. He couldn't find a source for walnut ones that could get them or walnut dowel here quickly enough, in fact he couldn't find any evidence walnut plugs still exist.

The reason makes sense: only an extremely terrible person would use pocket hole joints on walnut.

What stain should I recommend this person use? Or would it be better to put them a hair beneath the surface and use walnut wood filler (Timbermate)?

It doesn't have to be an exact match, since these joints are out of sight.

Still, this friend is someone I have sex with and like a lot, so I'd prefer only the best advice.

TIA


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

The simplest answer is to make dowels from the same wood your using. Esp if it's a dozen or less. I have and use 
Lie Neilson dowel plate. If you have a decent drill press and mild steel I might be worth a try to make a plate.
One point I'd like t8 make is wood is rived or split for hammering through the plate. 
I'm not a fan of filling anything bigger then a nail hole.

Good Luck


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Pretty sure Kreg sells a plug cutter to make perfect fit plugs. In my experience, if you can't match the wood you are better off contrasting them as much as possible. For example use maple plugs on walnut so its a "feature" , rather than a shoddy repair.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Aj2, that's an interesting idea.

SMP, good idea about making it a feature rather than a bug. Will see how it looks.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

If you can't see them, why plug?

I'd use pocket holes on walnut. It's just wood. A ton of the "fancy" Amish walnut furniture uses pocket holes.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Contrasting plugs are cool for about a week. Then they are too noticeable to me and give a piece a amateurish look.
Face grain plugs are the obvious choice if one can get the cutter to work. I never could and have abandoned them long ago with pockets screws.

Good Luck


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> If you can't see them, why plug?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


To demonstrate manliness.


----------

